# Good Iron Supplement?



## lavender

My doc called today and told me my ferretin level is low and she wants me to take an iron supplement. I'm actually glad to hear this is something that can be fixed, and maybe help lessen some of my pain, help me tolerate Armour better. I'm also not surprised because I have been a vegetarian for 14 years. One more thing we know we need to keep an eye on.

So, I own a cast Iron Skillet, and use it as much as possible. I've been eating a lot of eggs and even putting blackstrap molasses in my yogurt when I can stand it. It's a bit strong, but I swear I could tell my iron was low when I didn't mind the taste at all. I eat tons of nuts and pumpkin seeds. could add some more beans to my diet.

I want to add iron to my diet as much as possible, but I also know I need a supplement. Doc said she could call in a prescription, but that it would have a higher chance of upsetting my stomach. Suggested I get Ferrious Fumarate OTC. Does anyone have an iron supplement that is easy on the digestion to recommend?

I also take Calcium, Magnesium, Vitamin D, Grapeseed Extract, and Fish Oil. Does anyone know if there is any problem taking these together?

Thanks! Looking forward to having more energy!


----------



## usmc4myson

I take an iron made by a company called Perque. It is called Hematin Anemia Guard. It is a "complete energized ferrous iron formula", and it contains iron (ionized ferrous aspartate), vitamin c, folate, niacin, B-6, B-12, copper, magnesium, and vegetable fiber. It is easy to take-no stomach or constipation issues for me. It's also fairly priced. Perque is a good company. Maybe you can google it. I know they also put out PDF's with a lot of their supplements that explain why the ingredients work.

I know that iron should not be taken with any thyroid meds. I also know that magnesium and calcium are absorbed better at night. Vitamins should be taken in the morning, and minerals at night.

Vitamin C is very important for thyroid issues too, and should be taken with the iron. The iron formula I take does not have a high amount of vitamin C in it, so I take a chewable one along side.

I learned a lot from this book I got on Amazon by Dr. James Wilson. It is called "Adrenal Fatigue: 21st Century Stress Syndrome." He talks about foods to eat, avoid, supplements to take, etc. He also gets really detailed in explaining how the whole adrenal system works. It's fascinating to me. The systems are all interconnected and cascade every second of every day. Our cells are desperately trying to stay healthy and balanced. I think I paid 6 dollars total for this book, and I have learned more about my body than from any other source. Totally worth it.


----------



## Andros

lavender said:


> My doc called today and told me my ferretin level is low and she wants me to take an iron supplement. I'm actually glad to hear this is something that can be fixed, and maybe help lessen some of my pain, help me tolerate Armour better. I'm also not surprised because I have been a vegetarian for 14 years. One more thing we know we need to keep an eye on.
> 
> So, I own a cast Iron Skillet, and use it as much as possible. I've been eating a lot of eggs and even putting blackstrap molasses in my yogurt when I can stand it. It's a bit strong, but I swear I could tell my iron was low when I didn't mind the taste at all. I eat tons of nuts and pumpkin seeds. could add some more beans to my diet.
> 
> I want to add iron to my diet as much as possible, but I also know I need a supplement. Doc said she could call in a prescription, but that it would have a higher chance of upsetting my stomach. Suggested I get Ferrious Fumarate OTC. Does anyone have an iron supplement that is easy on the digestion to recommend?
> 
> I also take Calcium, Magnesium, Vitamin D, Grapeseed Extract, and Fish Oil. Does anyone know if there is any problem taking these together?
> 
> Thanks! Looking forward to having more energy!


I have heard through the grapevine that Floradix Liquid Iron is awesome. It is supposed to be easy on the tummy and comes in flavors. LOL!


----------



## lavender

I ended up picking up Ferrous-Fumuro Chelate from my Chiropractor.

It has Iron (Ferrous Fumurate-what my doc recommended) 
C
E 
pantothenic Acid
B-1,2,6,&12
folic acid
l-glycine
niacinamide
betaine HCL
Choline

...which is honestly a lot of things I can't identify besides just iron. i looked in several stores and on-line, and it was the only supplement I could find that met my doc's recommendation. I was a little worried about the B vitamins because they seemed to give me heart palpitations a few months back, but no problems so far.

I haven't noticed any digestion issues until last night, but I suspect that had more to do with bad cafeteria food than anything.

I didn't know about taking minerals at night, and I may want to switch when I take calcium and magnesium since I take them in the day when I eat (4 hours after my thyroid meds). I know my magnesium levels were good the last time my doc checked. So, I probably don't want to mess with that, but I will look at the calcium. Right now I take several doses throughout the day because your body can only absorb so much calcium at once. My body has been a bit weird around calcium since my surgery when my parathyroids shut down.

I looked up the liquid iron. It's pretty pricey, especially considering how much I would need to take to get up to the dose my doc wants me on!

I've been on the iron for a week now. Still hoping for more energy. I'm also eating a lot of eggs in the cast iron skillet, cream of wheat, and leafy greens to get what I can naturally. I know my iron must have been low because I was starting to crave a big juicy steak, which is pretty funny for a long term vegetarian!


----------



## Andros

lavender said:


> I ended up picking up Ferrous-Fumuro Chelate from my Chiropractor.
> 
> It has Iron (Ferrous Fumurate-what my doc recommended)
> C
> E
> pantothenic Acid
> B-1,2,6,&12
> folic acid
> l-glycine
> niacinamide
> betaine HCL
> Choline
> 
> ...which is honestly a lot of things I can't identify besides just iron. i looked in several stores and on-line, and it was the only supplement I could find that met my doc's recommendation. I was a little worried about the B vitamins because they seemed to give me heart palpitations a few months back, but no problems so far.
> 
> I haven't noticed any digestion issues until last night, but I suspect that had more to do with bad cafeteria food than anything.
> 
> I didn't know about taking minerals at night, and I may want to switch when I take calcium and magnesium since I take them in the day when I eat (4 hours after my thyroid meds). I know my magnesium levels were good the last time my doc checked. So, I probably don't want to mess with that, but I will look at the calcium. Right now I take several doses throughout the day because your body can only absorb so much calcium at once. My body has been a bit weird around calcium since my surgery when my parathyroids shut down.
> 
> I looked up the liquid iron. It's pretty pricey, especially considering how much I would need to take to get up to the dose my doc wants me on!
> 
> I've been on the iron for a week now. Still hoping for more energy. I'm also eating a lot of eggs in the cast iron skillet, cream of wheat, and leafy greens to get what I can naturally. I know my iron must have been low because I was starting to crave a big juicy steak, which is pretty funny for a long term vegetarian!


You like raisins? They are very high in iron. The supplement you chose looks mighty excellent to me. I am glad you could get the appropriate thing from your chiropractor.

I am excited for you to feel better.


----------



## lavender

I'm not a huge fan of raisins. I tend to eat a lot of craisins, and dates, but for some reason I can never get into the raisins.

My chiropractor is amazing. She had exactly what my doctor ordered, and was impressed that the doc knew to recommend it. She also helps me monitor my lab work. Between her and my current doc, I finally feel like I'm being taken care of!

Best news of the week is that my insurance covers my chiropractor and since my doc works at the University Medical Center, I'm eligible for income based assistance for anything my insurance doesn't cover! More money in my pocket! Yippee!


----------



## Andros

lavender said:


> I'm not a huge fan of raisins. I tend to eat a lot of craisins, and dates, but for some reason I can never get into the raisins.
> 
> My chiropractor is amazing. She had exactly what my doctor ordered, and was impressed that the doc knew to recommend it. She also helps me monitor my lab work. Between her and my current doc, I finally feel like I'm being taken care of!
> 
> Best news of the week is that my insurance covers my chiropractor and since my doc works at the University Medical Center, I'm eligible for income based assistance for anything my insurance doesn't cover! More money in my pocket! Yippee!


You deserve to be properly cared for. I love the Craisins. Get large bags at Sam's Club for $6; I love that too!


----------



## lavender

I'm picky. I don't like the commercial ones that are coated in sugar. I get them from the local food co-op without sugar! yum yum!


----------



## Andros

lavender said:


> I'm picky. I don't like the commercial ones that are coated in sugar. I get them from the local food co-op without sugar! yum yum!


Same here; no sugars or fructose in my diet. No way!! We are definitely on the same page here.


----------



## Lovlkn

I took iron supplements for over a year for anemia and all of them made me extremely constipated no matter how much Vit C I took along with them, I was taking . I ended up having endometrial ablation because every period cycle my iron fell back to 20 points every period I would be in the 50-60 range and began supplements at 18 and was taking 75 elemental mg daily which was below the 100 they wanted me to take but my body just could not handle it. The iron supplements made me so sick and although I begged for ablation 6 months into my iron supplements the doctors made me wait over a year before they would do anything. I now only take 12mg of iron in my multi and my iron levels remain in the 70+ range. Women having heavy periods usually have difficulty maintaining ferritin levels.

Floradix is an excellent iron supplement and is easier on the system + it's highly absorbable.
Here is some info from the pages of iron notes I got from my research.
"Floradix boasts the highest possible iron absorption rate: up to 25% (4) is absorbed for potential utilization (that's more than twice the absorption of other iron supplements or even dietary iron) due to its liquid format as well as the organically bound iron gluconate and co-factors. Better absorption means you don't need to take as much. In a recent study, it was found that due to the high absorption rate of Floradix, very little unabsorbed iron enters into the intestinal tract and therefore constipation is unlikely to occur."

Floradix is made with Ferrous Gluconate which is the most highly absorbable iron at 17-25% followed by ferrous chloride 12-20%, Ferrous sulfate 12-16%


----------



## lavender

I hadn't had a period in over 4 months when the bloodwork was done showing my low ferretin. So, I can be pretty sure that's not the issue! Although I do wonder if low iron was preventing me from menstruating!

I haven't had any trouble with constipation since I started my iron supplement. Both my chiropractor and doc thought ferrous fumurate was easiest on the digestive system, but I have no idea how well it absorbs.

I just read that I'm supposed to take it on an empty stomach, 2 hours after and 1 hour before eating. So, I have been doing it all wrong trying to take it with food! I guess it's a good thing I looked it up!

Since I can't take it with my thyroid meds and I have to take it on an empty stomach, I think I'll start taking it before bed.


----------



## Andros

lavender said:


> I hadn't had a period in over 4 months when the bloodwork was done showing my low ferretin. So, I can be pretty sure that's not the issue! Although I do wonder if low iron was preventing me from menstruating!
> 
> I haven't had any trouble with constipation since I started my iron supplement. Both my chiropractor and doc thought ferrous fumurate was easiest on the digestive system, but I have no idea how well it absorbs.
> 
> I just read that I'm supposed to take it on an empty stomach, 2 hours after and 1 hour before eating. So, I have been doing it all wrong trying to take it with food! I guess it's a good thing I looked it up!
> 
> Since I can't take it with my thyroid meds and I have to take it on an empty stomach, I think I'll start taking it before bed.


I think that is a good plan, to take it before retiring and the same for calcium if you take that. Anyway, calcium is supposed to encourage a good night's sleep. I don't know what iron does. LOL!


----------



## lavender

Yup. I've been taking one of my calcium doses at bedtime so I will just combine them.


----------



## Andros

lavender said:


> Yup. I've been taking one of my calcium doses at bedtime so I will just combine them.


Good deal! You must let us all know how this works for you. People don't realize how important Ferritin and Iron are so your sharing will definitely be helping others in a very big way.


----------



## lavender

Well, I certainly saw you preach about it long enough to finally get my doc to do a test. I have noticed this past week that I'm not having heart palpitations despite an increase in my Armour that would have totally sent me over the top before.

And, I just got back from a 30 minute dog walk. So, I suppose I am improving.


----------



## hochelaga

I always understood that calcium inhibited iron absorption, especially if it's not heme iron (animal source). Probably best not to take those two supplements at the same time. http://web.mit.edu/athletics/sportsmedicine/wcrminerals.html

I used to take something called Proferrin which is heme iron. Although a bit expensive it wasn't constipating and I could take it with/without food. Currently I'm taking something called "Ferritin" which is also animal derived. I didn't find either one of these supplements constipating, however, since switching from dessicated thyroid to Synthroid I have become very uncomfortably so! I'm trying to gain some relief by taking extra magnesium.

Elle


----------



## Andros

hochelaga said:


> I always understood that calcium inhibited iron absorption, especially if it's not heme iron (animal source). Probably best not to take those two supplements at the same time. http://web.mit.edu/athletics/sportsmedicine/wcrminerals.html
> 
> I used to take something called Proferrin which is heme iron. Although a bit expensive it wasn't constipating and I could take it with/without food. Currently I'm taking something called "Ferritin" which is also animal derived. I didn't find either one of these supplements constipating, however, since switching from dessicated thyroid to Synthroid I have become very uncomfortably so! I'm trying to gain some relief by taking extra magnesium.
> 
> Elle


Elle; I love this site................................thank you so much. I put it on desktop for quick reference.


----------

